# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Changing basin taps

## al2

I was looking around at basin taps (the ones with 2 separate taps and a spout) for a 3 hole basin.  To be able to install them I'll have to separately get short copper pipes that form into a "T" to join the 2 taps onto the spout.  Wonder if I could use 2 flexible hoses and connect it to a "T" like this below instead of using copper pipes.  Also I wonder how durable these hoses are considering one of them will be carrying hot water.  I suppose the other option is to get one of those single lever taps, but would rather not as I've come across quite a lot that develop a drip after some time.

----------


## plum

Why do you say that "I'll have to  separately get short copper pipes that form into a "T" to join the 2 taps onto the spout", because a basin set comes complete with a tee piece to connect the taps and outlet. Don't make things more difficult than they are.

----------


## wonderplumb

:What he said:   Have fun, it can be an awesome job changing basin sets.

----------


## al2

The guy at bunnings told me when I showed him the ones on the display board (you could just flip the display to see underneath).  All that was displayed were 2 taps and a spout and when I asked how do I join all the 3 together, he said I'll have to go to aisle 58 and get the copper tubing separately.    He may be right as the spacing between the 3 holes in basins are different for different brands. I'd better go back there and open one of the boxes myself to confirm things, or maybe go to Reece to confirm things

----------


## chrisp

> The guy at bunnings told me when I showed him the ones on the display board (you could just flip the display to see underneath).  All that was displayed were 2 taps and a spout and when I asked how do I join all the 3 together, he said I'll have to go to aisle 58 and get the copper tubing separately.    He may be right as the spacing between the 3 holes in basins are different for different brands. I'd better go back there and open one of the boxes myself to confirm things, or maybe go to Reece to confirm things

  The sets at Bunnings do come with the breech.  Have a look in the box before you buy, though. 
The spacing will vary, but what you do is sit the taps on upside down so you can work out the spacing and cut the tube down to suit your particular basin.  The length is not super critical as they use olives to seal and there is a little bit of leeway. 
On a separate issue: How are the hot and cold feeds to the taps plumbed from the wall at the moment?  If you are replacing rigid copper with flexible to the taps (I would recommend using flexible hoses), you should put small service cocks/taps before the flexible hoses.  You can buy these from Bunnings too.  They make life a lot easier.

----------


## Bedford

:Smilie:

----------


## wonderplumb

> If you are replacing rigid copper with flexible to the taps (I would recommend using flexible hoses).

   Why would you recommend this if you don't mind my asking?

----------


## chrisp

> Why would you recommend this if you don't mind my asking?

  I find it easier than trying to get the height and position of the new taps to sit in the same spot as the old set to be able to reuse the old tube.  Also, they are easier to fit without leaks - which, as a guess, is why plumbers seem to like using them.  :Smilie:

----------


## wonderplumb

Fair enough. Just sounds like a lot of effort for nil when there is already pipe there waiting to go that may only need a trim at most and new olives.

----------


## al2

Been doing the Bunnings round this weekend - 2 stores say the taps do not come with a breech, while 1 store says it does.  Now we know why sometimes the boxes get opened and not put back properly.  Will do it the next time I go there to see if it comes with it.

----------


## plum

Moral of story is that weekend warriors go to Bunnings and are fed a load of crap by nongs [haven't used that word for a while] that wouldn't know one end of a horse from the other.

----------


## commodorenut

I've found Plumber's Co-op to be better priced than Bunnings, with a better range of quality products, and salespeople who actually offer assistance without needing to pull teeth.  Even if it is just a "I'd go a slightly longer flex hose to avoid a tight radius" hint. 
I only buy toilet washers from bunnies now.

----------


## wonderplumb

Going to bunnies for plumbing gear, and worse still, seeking plumbing advice is like going to a proctologist to get your teeth fixed.

----------


## Handyjack

I have changed tap sets at home. The wall sets for the bath and shower did not have a breech. One sink set was bought without the breech (just tap spindles and handles) the other set was complete with tap bodies, outlet and breech. As I was happy with the outlet there was no need to create work changing the breech. 
It seems to be common practice to fit easy hooker hoses to sinks and toilets. This saves time and fools like me from having to bend tubing and flare ends accurately. 
When it comes time to service the tap, be it a jumper washer, ceramic disk or flick mixer, having mini stops under the sink is a great help. All it means is that you do not need to turn the water off to the whole premises. (Out the door, find the meter under the bush in the garden, turn the isolating valve and hope it holds, then run back inside do the job, then back to turn the mains back on ... I think you get the idea. Great fun when you need to go down a flight of stairs or two and you also turn the water off to the neighbours in flats and units.)

----------


## goldie1

> Going to bunnies for plumbing gear, and worse still, seeking plumbing advice is like going to a proctologist to get your teeth fixed.

  That would work if you had your head up your @@@@  :Smilie:

----------


## wonderplumb

> That would work if you had your head up your @@@@

  That would suit a lot of people  :Biggrin:

----------


## wonderplumb

> (Out the door, find the meter under the bush in the garden, turn the isolating valve and hope it holds, then run back inside do the job, then back to turn the mains back on ... I think you get the idea. Great fun when you need to go down a flight of stairs or two and you also turn the water off to the neighbours in flats and units.)

  Great fun after a rough in when you race all the way back upstairs to discover you haven't welded a joint properly, or forgotten to crimp a PEX fitting :Blush7:

----------


## ajm

from a complete novice's view point, mini stops are a god send. firstly, 'cos the handle on our water meter is cactus (the plastic has burred round and it now just spins on the valve), and secondly, i have had four goes at the stupid cold tap in our bathroom and there is still a puddle underneath in the morning. after the second attempt, i installed the stops and its now quicker and easier. so, i have replaced the white plastic washers that seal the join between copper and tap base, and the o-rings on the spout, and on each of the spindles, and the red rings (body washers), and even the large white plastic washers that go under the bonnet and under the basin to seal the spots where the tap is held in place on the basin. now here is the rub, after all this, i think the water that i am finding is actually leaking down the spindle, under the bonnet, down the threads of the tap base, and then out the under side of the tap. all from the little wet hands of my little people.  
unlike the picture posted above by bedford, our taps are  similar to these at bunnies whore house:  Stylus Venecia Basin Set - Bunnings Warehouse 
has anyone got any ideas on how to fix this without banning the kids from the bathroom (its taken us years to get them to wash their hands as it is!)?

----------

